# ? about keeping a buck.



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

How far should a buck be located from the does to avoid their milk tasting off? Most setups I've seen they share a fence line :shrug: But I don't want the milk quality jeopardized.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I used to run my buck with the herd and never had any problems with off flavored milk. I did, however, put two fences between the buck and does after an unauthorized breeding.LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Everyone will tell you something different, I am sure..... My buck shares a fence line as well as part of the barn, separated from the does but he can see them. I have yet to have a problem.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys share a fenceline as well as have a part of the barn and I have never had any issues with bucky milk.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

We had to place our milker in w/ two of our yearling bucks due to lack of space during kidding season and did not notice a difference in the taste of the milk...we even had people over last weekend that had never had goat's milk and were impressed..these guys are not currently in rut but have been in w/ her in the past in rut and even then we didn't notice..maybe it is just us but it seems to be fine..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

From what I have seen is not really the bucks presence near the does as it is the closeness he is to the milking area. Once the milk comes out of the doe it is then very susceptible to surrounding odors affecting the taste.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Up until last year, I had the stinkiest Nubian buck ever living with my does (for 2 years!). They were separated only by wooden slats in the barn & pallet fence outside. The milk flavor was not bothered at all.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't have experience with the milk yet, but I honestly don't think bucks smell THAT bad. Call me crazy but that buck smell, is kind of a sweet smell... not that's I'd wear it as perfume but never found it offensive. 
However I personally think that the cleanliness of your facilities has more of an effect on the milk then vicinity of a buck. Just a theory though.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

aussieheelr said:


> I don't have experience with the milk yet, but I honestly don't think bucks smell THAT bad. Call me crazy but that buck smell, is kind of a sweet smell... not that's I'd wear it as perfume but never found it offensive.
> However I personally think that the cleanliness of your facilities has more of an effect on the milk then vicinity of a buck. Just a theory though.


I think it depends on the buck (in regards to smell). I've read that dairy bucks tend to be a bit more aromatic, and I had an extreme one... Boer bucks don't smell bad to me, just a faint hint of aroma that I don't at all consider bad.
I agree w/you about the cleanliness aspect.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So maybe this is just a rural legand?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

With sharing a fence line how great is the chance of through fence breeding?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep a fence line. Thats what I'll be doing when I get bucks


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I have NDs so they're dairy, but itty-bitty dairy comparitivly. I had 2 bucks, but just wethered the ND/Pygmy mix to keep everyone registered  
As far as fence breeding it depends on the fence and how determined they are. I have the heavy wire cattle/pig pannels with chickenwire attached to the bottom 3' of the pannel. Both the boys and girls rub the fence, but they can't quite get the angle to make the magic happen.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My bucks and does share a fence line and I haven't had a problem with "bucky" tasting milk or with through-fence breeding. (It's 2x4 welded wire.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok thanks!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. This is my first buck so I'm naturally a little unsure about what to expect. That's wonderful to know off milk will probably not be a concern.


----------

